# Sinking of Haines Steamship Tresillian



## John EDH

I am looking for information from any survivor (or relative) of the MV Tresillian which sank in the Irish Sea on 30 November 1954. My half-brother Freddy Stevens was second mate at the time and his body was never recovered. I was only twelve at the time and have never really known what happened that night.


----------



## Split

John EDH said:


> I am looking for information from any survivor (or relative) of the MV Tresillian which sank in the Irish Sea on 30 November 1954. My half-brother Freddy Stevens was second mate at the time and his body was never recovered. I was only twelve at the time and have never really known what happened that night.


I'm sorry for your loss. I Googled "Tresillion Irish Sea" and came up with various items that may be of use. For some reason I could not get the ones I wanted onto this post.


----------



## Roger Griffiths

see
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?p=160308

Roger


----------



## John EDH

Split said:


> I'm sorry for your loss. I Googled "Tresillion Irish Sea" and came up with various items that may be of use. For some reason I could not get the ones I wanted onto this post.


Thanks for the info. Have perused the sites and emailed a couple of people John EDH


----------



## ows100

*Survivors*

John,

There are currently 4 or 5 survivors from the rescued 16 although they are fading fast.

One lives in Auckland NZ (George Porter), One lived in Melbourne Australia, and another lives in the UK, Trevor (Smith I think). At the moment I can't remember the other two.

I've only found one living member of the rescuing ship Liparus, a Brian Winton.

Hope that helps


----------



## D4Danny

Hello all, In a few days we mark the 60th anniversary of the sinking of the Tresillian. My father was among the survivors, but is now in poor health. Are any other survivors still alive? I would love to share a message with him from one of his old mates.


----------



## ows100

*Survivors of the Tresillian*

Hi Danny,

I did some research a few years ago and none of the lifeboat crew of the Liparus are still alive today as best I could determine.

At the time of the research, I managed to find 4 or 5 survivours from the Tresillian still alive. One George Porter, a real character to talk to and a very strong minded man. He was suffering from bone cancer at the time but was still very active, I have a great deal of respect for him.

There was also Trevor Clark (or Clarke) who was still in good health who told me of two others that were alive at the time (one lived in Melbourne AUS) and another that might be alive in London.

I also had a long chat with one of the deck hands on the Liparus called Brian Winton who gave me a very harrowing account of the event.

When I researched this (with the aid of LSARS) it turned out to be a truly remarkable rescue.

I'll be holding two mins silence tomorrow morning in memory of the rescue and the sad loss of 24 lives, many of whom were little more than boys at the time.

A special mention to G Griffiths who survived and showed exceptional calm and presence of mind in an attempt to save the 5 other members he was in the water with. Sadly only one made it, but without him, would surely have died.

A sad and heroic day, I'll remember those that risked their lives to save their fellow seamen, and those that perished...........

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## sandman

3 unidentified bodies from the ship are in a church yard in North Devon (Abbottsham) having washed ashore here. So I have been informed today.


----------



## Kieron Grace

My uncle Edward (Ted) Grace was on this ship.His body was never found!
I was wondering if anybody had any information about him or remembers serving with him.
Kieron


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh

Anone know what date and where she signed on?


----------



## Topherjohn

Hamish Mackintosh said:


> Anone know what date and where she signed on?


I'm in touch with a survivor and have suggested he registers with ShipsNostalgia. He may be able to answer your question.


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh

Topherjohn said:


> I'm in touch with a survivor and have suggested he registers with ShipsNostalgia. He may be able to answer your question.


Thanks!


----------



## eddyw

Report of Formal Investigation of loss of "Tresillian" here:
http://www.plimsoll.org/images/88031_tcm4-330846.pdf


----------



## D4Danny

Kieron Grace said:


> My uncle Edward (Ted) Grace was on this ship.His body was never found!
> I was wondering if anybody had any information about him or remembers serving with him.
> Kieron


Hi Kieron, I am sitting with my 81 yo father in hospital and he is unsure about his recollection. My father seems to think he was a greaser or donkeyman as part of the engine crew. When he gets out of hospital he will have a look at one of his old photo albums to help jog his memory. Regards, Daniel


----------



## johnclark4548

*Mv tresillian*



Hamish Mackintosh said:


> Anone know what date and where she signed on?


I Have my Fathers (Jack Clark Chief Steward Age 32) CERTICATE OF DISCHARGE stating Date of ENGAGEMENT 20/05/1954. Victoria Docks & DISCHARGE 30/11/1954 Ship Sank. Dad died 1999. Any questions ring me on 02920702687 Cheers


----------



## Nicholas Richards

*Headstone*

Hi. I have just joined this forum as I was doing a little family research and came across a headstone at Perran-Ar-Worthal cemetery with reference to the MV Tresillian. The stone was dedicated to Ronald Woolcock November 30th 1954. I have taken an image should you wish to see it


----------



## IAN M

Extracted from my book, SHIPPING COMPANY LOSSES OF THE SECOND WORLD, BOOK II. 

TRESILLIAN (Captain Ernest G. Old). Bound for the Gulf of St. Lawrence from Immingham, and dispersed from Convoy OB.330, when torpedoed by U.77 (Oblt. Heinrich Schonder) at 4.04am on 13 June 1941. Machine-gunned with no significant results and then sunk by a second torpedo at 5.45am, in position 44º40´N 45º30´W. All 46 picked up by the US Coastguard Cutter USS Duane at landed at St. John’s, Newfoundland. 

Other ships sunk after the dispersal of Convoy OB.330

Phidias (Captain Ernest H. Parks). Bound for Capetown, from Greenock, when, shortly after midnight on the 8th, sunk by U.46 (Kptlt. Engelbert Endrass) using its deck gun, as it had no torpedoes left. Eight, including Captain Parks, died. Forty-three picked up by the Embassage (Captain Edward Kiddie) and landed at Sydney, Australia. (The Embassage was herself sunk on 27th August with the loss of 39 lives.) 

Mercier (Belg.) (Captain Maurice Lambé). Bound for Halifax and Montreal, from Liverpool, when, at 2.48am on the 10th, torpedoed by U.204 ((Kptlt. Walter Kell). Torpedoed again at 2.57am and sank. Sixty-one survived and 7, including Captain Lambé) died.


----------



## D1566

IAN M said:


> Extracted from my book, SHIPPING COMPANY LOSSES OF THE SECOND WORLD, BOOK II.
> 
> TRESILLIAN (Captain Ernest G. Old). Bound for the Gulf of St. Lawrence from Immingham, and dispersed from Convoy OB.330, when torpedoed by U.77 (Oblt. Heinrich Schonder) at 4.04am on 13 June 1941. Machine-gunned with no significant results and then sunk by a second torpedo at 5.45am, in position 44º40´N 45º30´W. All 46 picked up by the US Coastguard Cutter USS Duane at landed at St. John’s, Newfoundland.
> 
> Other ships sunk after the dispersal of Convoy OB.330
> 
> Phidias (Captain Ernest H. Parks). Bound for Capetown, from Greenock, when, shortly after midnight on the 8th, sunk by U.46 (Kptlt. Engelbert Endrass) using its deck gun, as it had no torpedoes left. Eight, including Captain Parks, died. Forty-three picked up by the Embassage (Captain Edward Kiddie) and landed at Sydney, Australia. (The Embassage was herself sunk on 27th August with the loss of 39 lives.)
> 
> Mercier (Belg.) (Captain Maurice Lambé). Bound for Halifax and Montreal, from Liverpool, when, at 2.48am on the 10th, torpedoed by U.204 ((Kptlt. Walter Kell). Torpedoed again at 2.57am and sank. Sixty-one survived and 7, including Captain Lambé) died.


Not the same vessel.


----------



## joshuapay1

ows100 said:


> *Survivors*
> 
> John,
> 
> There are currently 4 or 5 survivors from the rescued 16 although they are fading fast.
> 
> One lives in Auckland NZ (George Porter), One lived in Melbourne Australia, and another lives in the UK, Trevor (Smith I think). At the moment I can't remember the other two.
> 
> I've only found one living member of the rescuing ship Liparus, a Brian Winton.
> 
> Hope that helps




my grandfather is a survivor. John Pay - current 82yrs old living in southampton. He was just a young lad at the time.


----------



## andyclark289

ows100 said:


> *Survivors*
> 
> John,
> 
> There are currently 4 or 5 survivors from the rescued 16 although they are fading fast.
> 
> One lives in Auckland NZ (George Porter), One lived in Melbourne Australia, and another lives in the UK, Trevor (Smith I think). At the moment I can't remember the other two.
> 
> I've only found one living member of the rescuing ship Liparus, a Brian Winton.
> 
> Hope that helps


It is Trevor Clark (not smith) who is still alive today, He's my Dad.


----------

